# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  المحكمة الجنائية الدوليه ( نظام روما)

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ( نظام روما)
المحكمة الجنائية الدولية تأسست سنة 2002 كأول محكمة قادرة على محاكمة الأفراد المتهمين بجرائم الإبادة الجماعية والجرائم ضد الإنسانية وجرائم الحرب وجرائم الاعتداء. تعمل هذه المحكمة على إتمام الأجهزة القضائية الموجودة، فهي لا تستطيع أن تقوم بدورها القضائي ما لم تبد المحاكم الوطنية رغبتها أو كانت غير قادرة على التحقيق أو الادعاء ضد تلك القضايا، فهي بذلك تمثل المآل الأخير. فالمسؤولية الأولية تتجه إلى الدول نفسها، كما تقتصر قدرة المحكمة على النظر في الجرائم المرتكبة بعد 1 يوليو/تموز 2002، تاريخ إنشائها، عندما دخل قانون روما للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية حيز التنفيذ.
وهي منظمة دولية دائمة، تسعى إلى وضع حد للثقافة العالمية المتمثلة في الإفلات من العقوبة – وهي ثقافة قد يكون فيها تقديم شخص ما إلى العدالة لقتله شخصا واحدا أسهل من تقديمه لها لقتله مئه ألف شخص مثلاً، فالمحكمة الجنائية الدولية هي أول هيئة قضائية دولية تحظى بولاية عالمية، وبزمن غير محدد، لمحاكمة مجرمي الحرب ومرتكبي الفظائع بحق الإنسانية وجرائم إبادة الجنس البشري.
بلغ عدد الدول الموقعة على قانون إنشاء المحكمة 105 دول حتى تشرين الثاني نوفمر 2007، وقد وقعت 41 دولة أخرى على قانون روما لكنها لم تصادق عليه بعد، وقد تعرضت المحكمة لانتقادات من عدد من الدول منها الصين والهند وأمريكا وروسيا، وهي من الدول التي تمتنع عن التوقيع على ميثاق المحكمة.
تعد المحكمة الجنائية هيئة مستقلة عن الأمم المتحدة، من حيث الموظيفين والتمويل، وقد تم وضع اتفاق بين المنظمتين يحكم طريقة تعاطيهما مع بعضهما من الناحية القانونية.
وقد فتحت المحكمة الجنائية تحقيقات في أربع قضايا: أوغندة الشمالية وجمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية والجمهورية الأفريقية الوسطى ودارفور. كما أنها أصدرت 9 مذكرات اعتقال وتحتجز اثنين مشتبه بهما ينتظران المحاكمة
يقع المقر الرئيس للمحكمة في هولندة، لكنها قادرة على تنفيذ إجراءاتها في أي مكان. وقد يخلط البعض ما بين المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ومحكمة العدل الدولية والتي تدعى اختصاراً في بعض الأحيان المحكمة الدولية (وهي ذراع تابع للأمم المتحدة يهدف لحل النزاعات بين الدول)، لذلك لابد من التنويه إلى أنهما نظامان قضائيان منفصلان.
المدعي العام للمحكمة هو لويس مورينو اوكامبو
*

----------

